# Rats VS Holland Lop Rabbits



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi all, 

A few of you know I recently lost my sweet rat, Minnie. I am just heartbroken, and not sure if rats are for me anymore. They are such incredible pets, just the best, but their lifespans... It's just difficult. I do still have Rattles who will be with me until her time comes, but I don't believe I plan on getting more ratties for the time being.

That being said, I have been looking into Holland Lop rabbits. They have a much longer lifespan... 8-10 years on average. Does anyone have any experience with rabbits as pets? Are they smart? Are they affectionate?

I'm aware of the dietary and housing differences... I'm more curious about their personalities in comparison to rats.

The thing I loved most about Minnie is she 100% KNEW who her people were. She loved us so much. I would love to have a pet that is similar to a rat, but just lives longer... losing them every two years is just too much for me I think.


----------



## infraredhawk (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't know a bunch about Holland Lop Rabbits, but I have owned rabbits for years before and I can say they were exceptionally affectionate, loved being pet, followed me around, and generally were great pets.


----------



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

As a person who has cared for many rabbits (our house backs onto a very large park, and around easter we always find at least one domestic rabbit running around, so we would take care of them temporarily and find them homes) I can say that I'm not a rabbit person. I found they weren't very interactive, affectionate, and they never really rivaled rats in terms of pet quality.

That being said, we once found a 9 year old Holland Lop, and she was the sweetest bunny ever. She loved treats, attention, and people in general. I'm not sure if that's a testament to the breed, but Flopsy was a fantastic pet. She would always use her litter box, wasn't terribly destructive, but was still extremely curious and fun. It's also worth noting that she died when she was well into her 12th year.

So if you're going to get a bunny, In my experience holland lops knock it out of the park in terms of personality. They aren't exactly like rats. In fact, I've found most bunnies are nothing like rats whatsoever. But checking your local rescues for a holland lop would be the way to go because while they aren't exactly like rats, the right bunny could be a fantastic companion.

Maybe Flopsy made me biased towards holland lops, but she really was something special.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

I actually bred holland lops for a few years, so I have a decent idea of the general personality of them as a breed. They aren't really like rats at all, but can be just as fun.

Of course all bunnies are different, but if you want a rabbit that will accept new people a little easier, wants to play all the time, and is super affectionate, you'll have a higher chance of getting that with a buck. If you want a bunny that prefers cuddles, isn't necessarily as eager to meet new people, and might be a little more independent, you'd probably want to get a doe. Either way you should get them fixed, it will lower the chance of cancer in females, help stop spraying in males, and over all decrease mood swings and cage aggression. 

In general, dwarf breeds are more standoffish than larger ones. I had a big harlequin, and he rivaled my rats in terms of how excited he was to see me. However, I have also had Hollands that will come when called and throw themselves at the cage door when I enter the room.

One of the most important things when buying a holland is getting them a good breeder. If you are looking for a pet as affectionate as a rat, I don't recommend getting and adult or a kit from a large scale breeder. These rabbits are usually unsocialized. It has taken me years to get bunnies I've bought from breeders as adults to get to the point where they will even let me pet them. They don't handle change as well as rats, so rehoming is hard on them.

The best breeder I know of is Hook's Hollands. They have there rabbits in huge double level cages, a heated and air-conditioned barn, have exercise pens outside the barn, and they know the personalities of each of there rabbits. If you ever have the opportunity to go to Ohio, I would definitely recommend getting on her waiting list.

If you decide rabbits aren't for you, have you looked into parrots? They can have lifespans anywhere from 10 to 70 years, and some kinds are very affectionate.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you all for the detailed responses! I actually ended up getting more ratties. I do hate their short lifespans, but other pets just can't compare in terms of affection and intelligence I think. I didn't want to get a bunny and be disappointed because it was so different from rats.


----------

